
100's of Tech Logos from the 80's - AJRF
https://archive.org/stream/bitsavers_unitedTechngineersMasterVol2_242068752/1985_Electronic_Engineers_Master_Vol_2#page/n389/mode/2up
======
AJRF
Someone made a screensaver of sorts using the logos:
[https://aresluna.org/1985-tech-logos/](https://aresluna.org/1985-tech-logos/)

